# Tie Stalls?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I like them for short periods. Obviously I prefer turn out, but I don't mind tie stalls like a lot of people seem to. We had some and would throw the horses in if they were tacked up and waiting to give a pony ride or something. If they needed to be inside overnight or something, they went in a regular stall.


----------

